# Pigeons in Long Beach, CA need help desperately!!!!



## ElDorado57 (Mar 25, 2005)

Posting this for my friend Dan, who doesn't have a computer:


Subjectigeons and other Birds need our help desperately


Hi...I*am Dan, the birdman of Long Beach Ca. *

I have rescued and helped around*265*pigeons in the last six months.*Most of the birds*I rescue are suffering great pain from*one or both of there feet being tied*and very often the strings have cut down to their bones.
*
The birds*I can't help I take to the Long Beach Animal Hospital. They try hard to rehabiliate them and return them to where*I*rescued them from without putting them to sleep.

I*carry tools to work on them and then*I*soak the wounds in peroxide, then in betadyne , and then*I coat the wounds with liquid bandaid.* 
I pull out broken rear feathers and clip their nails and then set them free with a kiss on the head.* 
I carry a small net at all times to help catch the birds*I*can't*catch with my hands. 
I*have even*earned the respect of the Seal Beach Police Dept., from many rescues on the pier in Seal Beach.* 
I start every morning at* 6 a.m.*and*even feed babies up to 9:30 p.m.* 

I have rescued some racing pigeons worth alot. One was worth thousands I was told, because of the bloodline, and it was being trained for the World Cup.*
The World Cup is the*equivalent*of the Kentucky Derby in the world of racing pigeons.*

I have alot of undeveloped photos of rescues.* I*hope*one day I*can get a digital camcorder to document*my rescues.*
I want desperately to get the birds alot more help than just one person can do.* So many of the birds I help stay*in my hand after I have helped them and one flew back and laid on my chest.* 
It is their only way of saying thank you and it melts my heart. 

Myself, I'm a homeless ex-Marine Veteran...I* have disabling nerve damage in my neck, left arm and left leg, documented by two*Mri's and a Emg I had done at the VA.
But hopefully by next February,*I will get non-service-connected disability*and my life will be better.
* 
Actually I*have never been happier because this is so rewarding to me to be able to help so many injured animals daily.* 

But...Truthfully,*the 32 lbs. of bird seed daily that I need to use to rescue the birds is a strain on me, and if anyone would like to help in any way, please let me know!
I intend to always help the birds because they need me desperately to help them.* 
It seems they have been ignored for so long.* 

It is free to drop off birds and other wildlife at the Long Beach Animal Hospital but not cats and dogs or domestic birds.*
Chances are if you call Animal Control to pick up*the animal it*might immediately be put to sleep.*

!!!!!!!!And please only feed birds cooked rice.* Uncooked rice can*absorb water, and swell up and kill them.**

Thank you very much.******** 

Ex-U.S. Marine,
Daniel Lubniewski*** 
P.O. Box.* 21422* 
Long Beach Ca.* 90801*************************************** 

*213 - 6732646*-Voicemail,** 

E-mail: [email protected]***


----------

